# Need help identifying this designer.



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

My boss has me looking at designers. The boss likes the look of this designer on this site - www.thegraphicedge.com/designer - I haven't been able to find a designer that looks like that. I doubt they custom wrote it, but perhaps they did. Does anyone recognize it? 

Does anyone know of a list of designers capable of designing shirts? I am compiling a list of designers with some key points like price and options. Any guesses on how many are out there? 

I am guessing this list is just a small fraction of possibilities: 
inksoft
tshirt-ecommerce
productsdesigner inkybay
deconetwork
openTshirts
shirttools
Design’N’Buy
inky robo
iscripts printlogic
InkXe
Design Software Ninja
No-Refresh
Shopify Plugin
realtimedesigner


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you contacted Global Research?


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Have you contacted Global Research?


No, I haven't, but I just did.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

I think company self-development this tool. I not sure why you want use this tool but I think this tool need powerful server to works (designer using PHP) and designer not support mobile.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

contact inksoft once.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think, it has their own custom designer that designed mock up as per their tool features.


----------

